# 2 MINIATURE HORSE FILLIES - ******FOUND*******



## cruiseline (15 January 2010)

*THE 2 MINIATURE FILLIES THAT WERE STOLEN FROM MIDDLESEX HAVE BEEN 


******  FOUND  ******

COLD BUT SAFE AND SOUND IN A FIELD


******  IN KENT  *****


A VERY BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THOSE PEOPLE WHO EMAILED FOR FLYERS AND ALL THE VERY KIND THOUGHTS FROM EVERYONE, THERE ARE SOME LOVELY PEOPLE OUT THERE


DANIEL IS, AS I TYPE, LOADING THEM IN TO A HORSEBOX TO TAKE THEM HOME*


----------



## BBH (15 January 2010)

That is just the best news ever xx


----------



## Enfys (15 January 2010)

Excellent news, I am so pleased to hear this , sadly I wasn't in a situation to do anything to help.


----------



## Kayfm (15 January 2010)

Great News


----------



## Halfpint2 (15 January 2010)

Oh that is brilliant news.


----------



## Zebedee (15 January 2010)

Fantastic news.

Could you let us have any background info as to how they were located?


----------



## Navalgem (15 January 2010)

Great news!!!!


----------



## The_snoopster (15 January 2010)

Thats great news.


----------



## LauraWheeler (15 January 2010)

What a relief for the owner. I'm so glad they are sofe and well.


----------



## Maesfen (15 January 2010)

Lovely news, Daniel must be over the moon.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (15 January 2010)

Yay!!!! great news


----------



## stormhorse (15 January 2010)

glad to hear some good news.


----------



## brighteyes (15 January 2010)

HOORAY!!!!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	













































I bet Danny is absolutely overjoyed.  

How were they found?  Was it exposure by all the agencies or pure luck?  No matter, they are safe and going to be united with their owner.  I am so excited for him!


----------



## joeanne (15 January 2010)

Oh wow, how fantastic.
My vet was only saying about them yesterday, will have to call her and let her know they are now safe and sound!
Daniel must be absolutely made up!


----------



## Eaglestone (15 January 2010)

Brilliant news


----------



## Weezy (15 January 2010)

I have tears in my eyes LOL, softie that I am!

Brilliant news, so happy


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (15 January 2010)

Oh excellent news - what a relief for Danny! Lovely happy ending


----------



## cruiseline (15 January 2010)

I am not sure of the full details. I will ask Daniel to come on and fill you in.

But again a very big thank you for everyones efforts.

XXX


----------



## Zebedee (15 January 2010)

I have also emailed everyone I sent the info to (as well as all those who sent it to me !) to let them know the happy outcome.


----------



## russianhorse (15 January 2010)

Brilliant - a fantastic happy ending  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Daniel I expect (and the miniatures) must be chuffed to pieces at being reunited


----------



## cruiseline (15 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I have also emailed everyone I sent the info to (as well as all those who sent it to me !) to let them know the happy outcome. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you, I too have lots of emails of thanks to send now.


----------



## DebbieCG (15 January 2010)

Great news!  Very glad to hear of this for their owner and for the fillies.


----------



## joy (15 January 2010)

FAB news.  Brilliant!!


----------



## Elliep25 (15 January 2010)

Best news ever, I'm delighted xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 January 2010)

So glad to hear they are safe.


----------



## KarynK (15 January 2010)

Well done all those who stuck the poster up and spread the word, suspect they might have been too hot to handle!!


----------



## Serenity087 (16 January 2010)

So glad to hear there is a happy ending!!!

This is how HHO SHOULD be used... not all these bleeding scares about tin cans in paddocks!


----------



## Tormenta (16 January 2010)

Fan bloddy fantastic!!!!

I have been following this and to say I am ecstatic is an understatement!


----------



## ISHmad (16 January 2010)

That's wonderful news.  Well done to all involved in recovering them.


----------



## MochaDun (16 January 2010)

That is just the best news.  Well done to everyone concerned.


----------



## d4nny (16 January 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help, support &amp; kind words.
Bailey and Tinkerbell are now safely home in their new stable. Bailey is still her normal, laid back self but Tinkerbell is still quite traumatised and jumps at the slightest thing. They were found in Edenbridge, Kent (about 50 miles away) on a peice of common land which was fortunatly opposite a house belonging to a member of Kent Horsewatch (I've yet to be given a name) who noticed two ponies matching my ones descriptions out grazing there. She then called the police who waited with them for 2 hours in the freezing cold (thank you!) The ponies were soon loaded on horsebox (after a mad runaround for Tinkerbell-who didn't want to be caught!).
I want to say a massive thank you to everyone who has e mail/delivered flyers, posted on forums, passedthe word on etc etc and an extra big thank you to Lynn (cruiseline) who has worked on this from Dubai, getting the word out as soon as she heard and to her daughter Claire who has also been a great help!
We are now looking forward to be able to actually do our showing season this year.
THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!
Daniel, Bailey &amp; Tinkerbell


----------



## Daffodil (18 January 2010)

Wonderful news.    So pleased for you and your lovely girls.      
	
	
		
		
	


	









Are the police tracing who took them in the first place?


----------



## Heidi (19 January 2010)

Brilliant news!


----------



## d4nny (19 January 2010)

Hi I've just spoken to my police (Surrey) who need to liase with Kent police (where the girls were found and with the lady who spotted them.
My police have now decided to keep the case open to see if they can find anything out.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## cruiseline (20 January 2010)

Hi Daniel, I hope the Police do find the people who put you and your girls through so much distress and they pay for their crime.


----------

